
Spyjax - Your browser history is not private! - lupin_sansei
http://www.merchantos.com/makebeta/tools/spyjax/
======
tyohn
This seems like a panacea for tailored advertising or big brother ~ you
decided. Ok, so I join/register for a web 2.0 web site (or any web site) and
of course I give them my name, address, email, etc. and for fun let's say they
grab my browser history. Now they could gather information about me by doing a
Google search and of course every time I revisit the site they could re-gather
my browser history ~ put all that info into an ever growing database and now
you have the ability to tailor advertisements. Come to think of it maybe I
should start a site that does this ~ anyone want to help :)

